# Moving to an office/shop



## PEU (Dec 7, 2009)

I'm moving from my office in downtown to a proper office/shop. Now I will only need to drive 10 minutes, no highways, no tolls, only neighbourhood streets, its only 4.5km from home (3.1km straight line) 

Already secured the lot, its size is 8.66x29m (28.41x95feet / 2700sqf) will post more as I progress, papers will be ready in about a month, then I need to buldoze it (old house) and build an office work area on the front and a shop on the back.

Will post updates as I progress toward my final move there.

Im happy


Pablo


----------



## ab1ht (Dec 7, 2009)

:twothumbs

Always wanted to visit B.A.

One of the interesting tidbits I remember from my Spanish classes in college is that Argentina is the largest consumer of beef per capita in the world.

I like ribs, too. 

Mi Espanol no es muy bueno, pero puedo pagar por cosas y comer en restaurants. Y puedo dicer "Dos cervezas, por favor".


----------



## PEU (Dec 7, 2009)

I can certify that, we eat a loot of meat, at home at least its 3 times a week, plus for the last 10 years I gather with friends every friday for a BBQ.


Pablo


----------



## precisionworks (Dec 7, 2009)

My shop is already envious of your soon to be built shop ... only 2100 square feet in mine, and a bit crowded :nana:

Will you be able to get 3ph electricity run to your shop? It will be a real blessing in the future as you add larger machines that require 3ph power. You can use a rotary converter or VFD if utility supplied 3ph is too expensive, but it saves a lot of work if you can get a 3ph hook up.

If you will be using 1ph, you may want to look into having your electrician install a pair of load center panels side-by-side. In North America, it is common in very large homes & small businesses to see a pair of 200 amp panels. For your shop, one 200A panel could power a decent sized rotary converter - as large as 40hp (30kW) - and the other panel then provides all 1ph electricity for 1ph machines, lights, computer, espresso machine, etc.


----------



## wquiles (Dec 7, 2009)

PEU said:


> I'm moving from my office in downtown to a proper office/shop. Now I will only need to drive 10 minutes, no highways, no tolls, only neighbourhood streets, its only 4.5km from home (3.1km straight line)
> 
> Already secured the lot, its size is 8.66x29m (28.41x95feet / 2700sqf) will post more as I progress, papers will be ready in about a month, then I need to buldoze it (old house) and build an office work area on the front and a shop on the back.
> 
> ...


Felicidades!

My "shop" is just slightly larger than a 1 car garage, so I can only imagine having that much space :twothumbs




ab1ht said:


> :twothumbs
> Mi Espanol no es muy bueno, pero puedo pagar por cosas y comer en restaurants. Y puedo dicer "Dos cervezas, por favor".


Your Spanish is excellent!

But the food is not the only reason I would LOVE to visit BA - I hear from other latinos that have been there, that BA has some of the most beautiful women in the Americas


----------



## PEU (Dec 7, 2009)

Yes, we can ask for 3phase power anywhere in Buenos Aires, at my previous office (also in downtown) we had 3 phase and not a single machine there 

They are happy to install 3ph because the rates are higher, so this is a deciding factor.

The whole lot area is that size, I plan to use 1/4 of it for office space so our work areas will be around the same Barry 

One of the first things I will do when there is build a MechMate and of course a large BBQ like the one I made for the fridays bbq

If you guys ever come to BA, you must visit me!


Pablo


----------



## precisionworks (Dec 7, 2009)

> I plan to use 1/4 of it for office space so our work areas will be around the same


Part of mine is used for:

Bathroom (with tub) - 50 sf

Shop dog enclosure - 50 sf

Motorcycle on lift - 40 sf

Refrigerator & microwave - 12 sf

Etc., etc., etc., 

Anyone who says that their shop is large enough needs to spend more time in the shop


----------



## KowShak (Dec 7, 2009)

precisionworks said:


> Anyone who says that their shop is large enough needs to spend more time in the shop


 
The junk always expands to fill the space available.....


----------



## unterhausen (Dec 7, 2009)

I really wish I could do this. Problem is that to get cheap land means at least a 30 mile drive. I'd rather not have my tools that far from home.


----------



## ab1ht (Dec 8, 2009)

wquiles said:


> ...I hear from other latinos that have been there, that BA has some of the most beautiful women in the Americas



Technical question: Am I still married if I go outside the USA?


----------



## gadget_lover (Dec 8, 2009)

Non technical answer: 

You might not be if the wife finds out. 

Daniel


----------



## HarryN (Dec 8, 2009)

PEU said:


> One of the first things I will do when there is build a MechMate and of course a large BBQ like the one I made for the fridays bbq
> 
> If you guys ever come to BA, you must visit me!
> 
> ...



No doubt we would visit you if we are even close to BA.

I follow the other machining forum you are on as well. A mechmate is a big undertaking, both for money and time. Are you planning to have the parts laser cut locally?

That thing alone will take up a big chunk of the space and is a major dust producer. Just MHO, but an enclosure is a must for routers like that.


----------



## PEU (Dec 8, 2009)

Harry, there are at least 5 companies that lasercut/bend at less than half hour drive from my home so that should be no problem at all, its the motors/electronics that I will probably buy in the USA since they are waay expensive here.

The mechmate its too big for an enclosure, what is done to keep dust at bay is having a vacuum near the cutter, there is a whole section about dust management at the MM forum

Regarding time, I do have it, Im tired of selling maintenance welding alloys and I'm willing to leave the trade for something I will enjoy doing, I mean working with machines and building stuff. 
I do have a safety net regarding income, and I already have some potential customers, I want and I will take the risk.


Pablo


----------



## precisionworks (Dec 8, 2009)

> there is a whole section about dust management


Having 3ph available opens so many doors, one being a decent sized dust collector. Oneida is one of the better known USA makers of smaller commercial units. Their 10hp, 3ph system would probably have enough flow for your entire shop:

http://www.oneida-air.com/10hp.php



> I already have some potential customers


If you can develop enough contract work, something that recurs on a regular basis, you can avoid the peaks & valleys of most new businesses. For the most part, contract work is repetitive, dull, boring, and pays pretty well  For some reason, most shops don't want to drill and tap 200, 1/2" thick, steel squares. And 200 more 3/4" thick. And 200 more 5/8" thick. Not my favorite work, but the income is at least predictable. It would be a breeze with CNC.


----------



## wquiles (Dec 9, 2009)

PEU said:


> Regarding time, I do have it, Im tired of selling maintenance welding alloys and I'm willing to leave the trade for something I will enjoy doing, I mean working with machines and building stuff.
> I do have a safety net regarding income, and I already have some potential customers, I want and I will take the risk.


Excelente - mucha suerte amigo :thumbsup:

(good luck my friend!)


----------



## Torque1st (Dec 9, 2009)

Pablo good luck with the shop! You will remember all the excitement for a lifetime.

Personally I would install three phase if it is available. You will need it for many machines.

I am jealous...:twothumbs


----------



## will (Dec 10, 2009)

Dust Collection - I am not an expert on the subject but I have a few suggestions.

It is more important to have good collection if you are working with wood. Wood dust is light and will get airborne very easily. I use a shop vac with the vacuum side close to the machine I am using. This could be a saw, drill press, or lathe. I have the output from the shop vac vented outside through a window port and a long hose. This port also has a 14 inch window fan which I have blowing outside. This creates a negative pressure in the room and prevents dust from getting into the rest of the house. 

Metal working does not generate the dust like wood. It does create fumes from cutting oil or kerosene. My fan blowing outside keeps my small shop room clear of these fumes. I don't have a milling machine and I don't do any fly cutting, so metal chips are not a problem for me. 

For larger shops, invest in a good dust collection system. Also - a way to keep the air in the shop clear.


----------



## precisionworks (Dec 10, 2009)

I'm just a little ... or maybe a lot ... obsessive about dust & chips in the shop.

Two central systems collect wood dust directly at the woodworking machinery & run through either 5" metal ducting (along the walls) or 4" PVC for the tools around the central island. Not much wood dust hits the floor. 

An industrial Shop Vac with Gore-Tex filter is used for general clean up, as well as for direct suction on the lathe when turning/boring cast iron.

The air handler unit (for central air & heat) has a shop built filter box that houses 4" deep pleated filters, one is 12x24", the other is 24x24". In addition, a HEPA air cleaner introduces super cleaned air into the air handler (made by AmAirCare http://www.amaircare.com/index.shtml). Both the air handler fan & the HEPA are set for continuous run.

Finally, a shop built "filter box" runs 24/7 and pulls air through 3 pleated filters, 12x24x1". Almost identical to this design http://www.fountainclan.com/wood/Air Cleaner.html

Now, if the maid would only dust in the shop :nana:


----------



## PEU (Dec 11, 2009)

Nice and simple, is it noisy? (the DIY cleaner)

BTW yesterday the owners signed/accepted the reserve payment, now my appointed notary is doing all the paperwork, it really helps when your notary works exactly 2 floors below your office 


Pablo


----------



## precisionworks (Dec 11, 2009)

> Nice and simple, is it noisy? (the DIY cleaner)


That depends on the furnace blower that is used. Mine probably runs around 50-60 dB, & I never even hear it running. My blower came from Grainger, in the dark days before Al Gore invented the internet & eBay, and cost about $100. You can probably find a suitable one for $20-$30 on eBay.

Some shops hang them from the ceiling, but mine has 4 small roller casters & tucks under a workbench in the middle of the shop. It wouldn't be a bad idea to have one for every so many square meters, as that would allow more air exchanges per hour.


----------



## PEU (Jan 6, 2010)

Finally! today I finished all the notary paperwork and said goodbye to a lot of benjamins, I own the land, next is permits/demolition/construction and moving, Im aiming at moving mid year, hopefully earlier.

Im happy 


Pablo


----------



## Roger Sully (Jan 6, 2010)

Congrats!!:thumbsup:
Don't forget to start taking pics of the "Before, During construction and After" phases!!


----------



## wquiles (Jan 6, 2010)

Awesome


----------



## StrikerDown (Jan 6, 2010)

Congrats Pablo! Wooo Hooo!

Ditto the pics.
:twothumbs


----------



## PEU (Jan 7, 2010)

Here you go, not much of what you see will remain after the construction, to be exact, only the tree will survive 

That box in front of my lot is a phone pair distribution box, thats going to be a royal PITA to be removed, or at least moved a few meters to the side.







To the left the property is still for sale, to the right there is a small car repair shop.


Pablo


----------



## bluwolf (Jan 8, 2010)

Excellent! Congratulations! You may a bit poorer but you have got to be thrilled.

Mike


----------



## TorchBoy (Jan 8, 2010)

PEU said:


> If you guys ever come to BA, you must visit me!


I did pass through in 2001, but sadly have no plans to return.

That phone distribution box is a hassle - right in the way of good access. Otherwise, looking good.


----------



## PEU (Jan 17, 2010)

No updates on the building side, I will have the project ready by the end of the month, so far, the pre plans the architect showed me look nice and the spaces are well used.

But Im posting regarding something else, a week ago I visited a customer of the cnc machines I sell and saw a very nice compressor under nylon, asked about it and my customer said it was a pendular vacuum pump, but it should be fairly easy to convert to a regular compressor without much effort, its 3 phase and 5.5hp and the tank is about a meter wide and 0.4m diameter, and if I recall correctly capacity is 400 liter.
The nice thing about it, besides looking good and beefy is that the compressor is oil less

Here is a photo of it:





And here is a link to the manufacterer site with a cut view of the compressor: http://tausem.com.ar/Images/componentes_nuevo_grande_01.gif

The manufacturer page is: http://tausem.com.ar/index.html don't bother to click on the english version of it because it doesnt seem to work.

I offered around $500 and he accepted, local price for a similar unit is above 3K new

What do you guys think? 

I asked a local friend and he thinks its a good deal if the units works as it is now. If not a good deal I still can undo the agreement.

Conversion to compresor done by the manufacturer is around $200~$300


Pablo


----------



## 65535 (Jan 18, 2010)

Interesting looking compressor, having a radial design to the cylinders and having them on a pendular arm would reduce any wobble and make for more efficient seals.

Seems like a vacuum to compressor swap would be easy enough.

Too bad about the no English sight, I don't do Spanglish very well.

Get all that dirt off to haha.


----------



## PEU (Jan 18, 2010)

Seals are PTFE. I found a small video showing the compressing head at 2000 RPM oil free: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wfv7oGmZhRE


Pablo


----------



## PEU (Jan 18, 2010)

do you have an idea about how the conversion is done? I guess there is a venturi somewhere, but I don't really know. What does the tank store? vacuum??? 


Pablo


----------



## TorchBoy (Jan 19, 2010)

That would be a little weird, since it would then tend to suck water and oil and dust into it, which would be very hard to get out. I don't think that would be desirable.

My cousin had a vacuum table that used compressed air and the Venturi effect. Very sucky, it was.


----------



## PEU (Jan 21, 2010)

Today I picked up the compressor, it seems that the tank keeps the vacuum indeed, to make it a compressor one just needs to swap the intakes with the outlets and that should be it, nevertheless I will ask a couple of local shops that service compressors how much they ask for doing the mod and also do a pressure test of the tank, since the safety certificate is needed to operate one here.
I guess a filter is also needed for the air intake.

Here are some more photos:














Rust is superficial, some sanding or blasting will take care of it, motor brand is WEG 5.5hp, good quality AFAIK. The cooling pipes I think can be replaced with some loops of copper pipe right?
The pressure valve also needs to be replaced.


Pablo


----------



## PEU (Feb 17, 2010)

The retrofit was finished while I was on vacations, today I had the chance to go to my partners shop to see it, what a nice surprise I received, check the photos:










































And this short video of the beast in motion, the voice you hear is me talking with an employee.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7Blp95fmq58 

Near the compressor head I measured 95db noise, but you can talk nearby without a problem.

Presure valve is set to around 6.5 Kg/cm² (~90PSI) They added an air filter, presure valve, pressure gauge, piston rings, thermal switch, replaced the cooling section, added valves where they were missing and replaced the motor that I tought it was 5.5hp but was 3hp, this one is 5.5HP
And in the cosmetics dept, they cleaned and repainted the whole unit and added they decals, then I removed the logo because it reminded me of a swastika 

Im happy 

Pablo


----------



## Roger Sully (Feb 17, 2010)

Wow! Nice surprise indeed. :thumbsup:


----------



## wquiles (Feb 17, 2010)

Very cool !!!


----------



## HarryN (Feb 18, 2010)

Nice work Pablo. It is interesting to see a vacuum pump converted to a compressor, as I usually see the reverse happen here. :wave:


----------



## strycnine (Feb 18, 2010)

Looks like a nice re-fit on the compressor!:thumbsup:


----------



## StrikerDown (Feb 18, 2010)

It used to suck, now it blows... Sounds bad either way!

Nice job on that one Pablo! Now you just need a new roof to put it under.

I bet you are getting anxious for the new building.


----------



## PEU (Feb 18, 2010)

LMAO!

the anxious word does not even start to describe how anxious I am 

But I learned to wait a long time ago, shop wont be ready till sometime in this year 2nd half... permits alone take at least 2 months...

I should tatoo myself: Patience little grasshoper


Pablo


----------

